# selling a couple of 20 gauges



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

first, is a browing silver 20 gauge, 26 inch barrell, 3 carlson chokes (not extended chokes), tru-glo sight. gun is 2 years old and in great shape. I purchased this gun new. $850 firm.

second, is a "Khan" 20 gauge over/under. purchased new 4 or 5 years ago. less than 100 rounds thru it. great shape. barrell select safety. $400 obo.

PM me thru the site for more info, I can text pictures if you are intersted.

I am in Ogden area

Eric Iverson


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Will drop price $50 on both of these guns.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Stimmy said:


> first, is a browing silver 20 gauge, 26 inch barrell, 3 carlson chokes (not extended chokes), tru-glo sight. gun is 2 years old and in great shape. I purchased this gun new. $850 firm.
> 
> second, is a "Khan" 20 gauge over/under. purchased new 4 or 5 years ago. less than 100 rounds thru it. great shape. barrell select safety. $400 obo.
> 
> ...


Browing silver is sold.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Do you have pics of the Kahn?


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Gee*

PM at ya


----------

